# East bay rides?



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

I am going to be visiting family in Lafayette and wanted to bring my bike so I don't have to miss to many days of riding. What good ride routes with good climbing are in the east bay? what I am looking for a route with a lot of climbing that will make it about a 3hr ride....is climbing to the top of Mt Diablo a good ride?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Diablo is a great ride, yes. Also have a look at Google maps for Bear Creek Rd->Alhambra Valley Rd->Reliez Valley Rd (plus whatever route you take to connect to those roads from your location in Lafayette) - there should be enough climbing there to keep you happy, too.


----------



## DrRaoulDuke (Mar 22, 2010)

Search the saved rides section at mapmyride.com.

I live in the east bay and use this to find fun new rides. People have uploaded pleanty of rides that go through Tilden park, along Skyline and then down through Redwood park. Lots of routes with 3000-4000 ft of climbing.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks...what is the hardest climb up to the summit of Mt Diablo and where would you recommend I start at? I would just drive and park my car.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

There is no real need to drive to the base of Mt Diablo if you're starting from a location in Lafayette. North Gate Rd would be your natural route up the mountain from your starting location. I see cyclists park along the shoulder of this road just before the gate house, but I would imagine that practice annoys the local residents. You could also park in the Countrywood shopping center on Bancroft in Walnut Creek. That would put you an easy mile or two from North Gate Rd.

It will get steep on Summit Rd beginning around the picnic areas, and the last few hundred yards of the climb up the mountain will definitely get your full attention. There is water available at the Junction ranger station and again at the summit, so I tend to carry just one water bottle.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

Cliff O said:


> There is no real need to drive to the base of Mt Diablo if you're starting from a location in Lafayette. North Gate Rd would be your natural route up the mountain from your starting location. I see cyclists park along the shoulder of this road just before the gate house, but I would imagine that practice annoys the local residents. You could also park in the Countrywood shopping center on Bancroft in Walnut Creek. That would put you an easy mile or two from North Gate Rd.
> 
> It will get steep on Summit Rd beginning around the picnic areas, and the last few hundred yards of the climb up the mountain will definitely get your full attention. There is water available at the Junction ranger station and again at the summit, so I tend to carry just one water bottle.


Thanks Cliff O


----------



## brandtw (May 27, 2010)

Great suggestions - I live in the neighboring town to the west and there are so many great rides. From Lafayette go west to Camino Pablo North to Wild Cat Canyon (left turn) up to Tilden Park along the ridge to Skyline Blvd. to Redwood Rd and down into Moraga, past St. Mary's College and then you are back in Lafayette. No need to drive if you are leaving from Lafayette. From Lafayette the ride above and Diablo are very close and you get a warm up to the base of the climb.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

This is the route I go from Lafayette. May be more than 3 hours. Probably 40 minutes to get to Mt Diablo, then 1 hour to the top if you are really fast, whatever it takes to get back down, then another 40 minutes back to Lafayette. Probably 3 hours flat for a cat 2 racer, then add or subtract time accordingly.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...21.998367&spn=0.193472,0.308647&z=12&lci=bike


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Diablo is not the most challenging climb in EB. The fun way to do it is to go up the North Gate, then down South Gate and then up South Gate and Summit all the way to the top. About 5K of climbing. Diablo's grade is pretty sustained and reaches 2ble figures right before the summit. More challenging ride would be to go from Lafayette up Happy Valley Rd to left into Bear Creek Rd left into Caminio Publo right into El Toyonal left into Vista del Orinda right into Lomas Cantadas (20%) right into Grizzly Peak left into Centennial (hit 60mph down) left into Piedmont left into Derby continue on Tanglewood then left into Claremont (1K, 10%) right into Grizzly Peak continue on Skyline left into Pinehurst left into Canyon left into Moraga -> Caminio Publo right into Bear Creek left into Happy Valley (12% in this direction) and you back in Lafayette. Should be around 7K+ of climbing.


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

poff said:


> Diablo is not the most challenging climb in EB. The fun way to do it is to go up the North Gate, then down South Gate and then up South Gate and Summit all the way to the top. About 5K of climbing. Diablo's grade is pretty sustained and reaches 2ble figures right before the summit. More challenging ride would be to go from Lafayette up Happy Valley Rd to left into Bear Creek Rd left into Caminio Publo right into El Toyonal left into Vista del Orinda right into Lomas Cantadas (20%) right into Grizzly Peak left into Centennial (hit 60mph down) left into Piedmont left into Derby continue on Tanglewood then left into Claremont (1K, 10%) right into Grizzly Peak continue on Skyline left into Pinehurst left into Canyon left into Moraga -> Caminio Publo right into Bear Creek left into Happy Valley (12% in this direction) and you back in Lafayette. Should be around 7K+ of climbing.


This second ride sounds like a nice ride, but great idea on the Mt Diablo up and down and back (this way I don't have to think about it and get lost). I will be on vacation but my usual weekend rides are 5-7K on road or MTB


----------

